# How du carry bags of cement ?



## jim55 (25 Jan 2012)

No prob on this









Spotted in the west end of Glasgow , the last thing I seen their was a bike for shopping , 
This





Any contraptions that u see ??


----------



## thelawnet (31 Jan 2012)

I've carried 4 bags of sand in my panniers (15kg each). Didn't do much for the handling mind, they sit like, well, sacks of cement.


----------



## Norm (1 Feb 2012)

[pedant mode]
I can carry four packs of cement in a pocket. Now concrete, that's a different story and that bike would be darned useful if you had to carry a few bags of concrete.
[/pedant mode]


----------



## Night Train (2 Feb 2012)

I normally pick up bags of cement between both hands, not forgetting to bend the knees and lift with a straight back. I then lift the bag onto my left shoulder and carry it that way with just a hand to stablise it.

If I need to carry further then I can walk with it that way then I use a wheel barrow or sack barrow depending on how many bags I want to move in one go.

Further then that the bags go in the back of the car.


----------



## Amanda P (2 Feb 2012)

I've been known to carry a 25kg sack of cement on a trailer home from Wicke's. About ten miles, with a nasty little climb at the end....


----------



## BlackPanther (5 Feb 2012)

............I once carried 2 garden rakes on my Honda Blackbird.


----------



## jayjay (24 Feb 2012)

To the tip! by thermalsoareruk, on Flickr

Not as creative as above but it works Ok. Cement is on the port side.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Feb 2012)

I once used the Cannondale trailer with the unfortunate name for that.
Worked nicely as a wheelbarrow to get the bag of concrete to the site as well .
Had to make some stepping stones for the garden .
Then I had to take the dogs for a ride in the trailer, as well.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (25 Apr 2012)

I saw a fella trying to carry cement bags in his kid's bike trailer, he did not look happy...


----------



## dan_bo (25 Apr 2012)

BlackPanther said:


> ............I once carried 2 garden rakes on my Honda Blackbird.


 
That could have gone really really wrong.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (25 Apr 2012)

No kidding, that Honda must be a nightmare to pedal!


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Apr 2012)

dan_bo said:


> That could have gone really really wrong.


 And hard to explain at the hospital , when it did .


----------

